# All Living Things Luxury Rat Pet Home



## pabvezz (May 7, 2013)

I recently got two rats and I am trying to upgrade their cage because their old one isn't much room. I was wondering if anyone had the All Living Things Luxury Rat Pet Home from Petsmart and what their thoughts on it was. I was going to get a Martins Cabin but I see this one is a little taller and I can't just get it at the pet store. Anyone have any reviews or thoughts on the cage, thanks it would be really helpful!


----------



## PrissyKrissy (Apr 27, 2013)

I have that cage for two boys. I actually like it alot. I know bigger is always better, but they are happy in the cage. I have a ton of stuff in their cage and i take them out for a few hours each day. I also switch their toys out when i clean their cage so i dont think they get bored.  for the price of the cage I think its great.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Personally I didn't go with that cage when looking for a decently priced one because I found the rat manor. I think that the rat manor from petco is much better because it's all metal which prevents chewing out of the cage/can't chew the ledges up. It's $80 online and I got free shipping. It has an overall better rating too.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'd really go for a Martin's R-695.


----------



## RattyBoomBaLatty (May 29, 2013)

We have an All Things Living cage and yesterday my rats chewed right thru the pan at the bottom and escaped. I'm currently desperately ISO a new cage. I think we're going to go with a Martins 695 or maybe a Fiesty Ferret... but probably the Martin's. Here's a link to the pic of my cage  http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....NO-rats-and-a-hole-chewed-in-plastic-cage-pic


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I have the All Living Things cage for my two lazy boys. Probably why they never tried to chew their way out, like the person above's rats. ) If you have really hyper rats who love being out, I'd go for a metal cage that they can't chew their way out. But if you've got rats like mine, then you shouldn't have to worry too much.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Some one on that posts here reported not long ago that his three rats escaped through a hole that was chewed in the bottom pan. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattyBoomBaLatty (May 29, 2013)

watts300 said:


> Some one on that posts here reported not long ago that his three rats escaped through a hole that was chewed in the bottom pan.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That was me! I posted the link in post #5 on this page. My 3 girls are now jammed in a super small hamster cage while we wait for our new cage to arrive


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

They'll be fine. It's a temporary enclosure. Seriously -- don't worry about them being crowded. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

